# Brother MFC-J470DW problem scanning, errors MTW005 and CC031



## ianekin (Nov 6, 2014)

I have a MacBook with Mac OS 10.8. I installed the latest drivers I just downloaded a few weeks ago for the printer, the control center, the wireless configuration and the firmware update. I installed them all in the suggested order, and the printer seemed to work fine, both printing and scanning, from the control center.
Suddenly it stopped working. I can print but I can't scan from the control center. I get the MTW005 and CC031 errors.

I can't either scan from the printer panel. However, the connexion seems to be ok, according to the internet setup application, and comunication with the printer does exist, for printing.

Any help? Tried uninstalling, reinstalling, then it worked again but just during one day.

Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If printing is working, then it's not a connectivity issue. Faulty hardware or software/drivers.

Typical solution is uninstalling, reboot, reinstalling the software.

To confirm printer operation, test on another PC.


----------



## ianekin (Nov 6, 2014)

Hello,

Thanks. I already tried uninstalling-rebooting-reinstalling. The later seemed to work, but oddly for one day only. Then I got the errors again.

It does work from another device (a PC).

It is indeed a drivers fault, that's the reason why I'm seeking Brother's assistance, see if they can fix their drivers for Mac, but I don't seem to be able to get it.


----------

